# Daniel Corner?



## interested_one (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok, I should stop typing, but has anyone heard of the book by Daniel Corner, &quot;The Believer's Conditional Security: Eternal Security Refuted&quot;? It is a mammoth volume solely devoted the last piece of the TULIP. It contains 801 pgs. of documented references and arguments against the idea of perseverance. Has anyone read it or heard about it? Or about Daniel Corner? I was thinking of taking a look at the book myself just to see what the guy has to say about it. It seems like a heavy volume.

[Edited on 3-15-2004 by interested_one]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 15, 2004)

James White has some funny stuff on his website (www.aomin.org) about his encounters with Dan Corner. You should check it out and see how ridiculous Dan Corner can actually be.


----------

